# zfs vscan clamav



## nerozero (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello,

just started to work with ZFS. found "vscan" option in dataset which sounds quite promising.

is it possible to use clamav as a virus scanner for zfs? If yes could you please share some experience?

Thanks


----------



## suntzu00 (Aug 20, 2017)

*vscan*=*off* | *on*
     The *vscan* property is currently not supported on FreeBSD.


----------



## nerozero (Aug 20, 2017)

Its quite sad... 
Is it planned to implement it?


----------



## sko (Aug 21, 2017)

This property is a legacy option way back from Sun Solaris / OpenSolaris (yes, even before Oracle got its hands on it) and it only indicated that the vscan service should monitor this dataset - there is nothing else going on at the ZFS side. 

You could basically re-implement that functionality by adding your own property e.g. `scanme=off|on`, then have a service check this property and fire clamav every time a file on that dataset is read or written.


----------



## nerozero (Aug 21, 2017)

sko, Thanks!


----------

